# 1/8/10 Illinois Pictures



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

This was a pretty fun storm. Came in 2 phases so it turned out to be about 2.5 days of plowing. It was nice, had a break in the middle to get some sleep and then pushed another fresh 5-6"s. We had a lot of drifting so really we pushed anywhere from 3-15"s. Made some massive piles.

I didnt actually take many pictures, a little too busy but I took a few and some videos.




























Its hard to understand how big a pile is through a picture, and these piles arent HUGE but they are pretty big. And the lot they are in is what makes it so impressive since its only about 35 parking spaces.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

This turned out to be a pretty tall pile! Its about 2 feet taller than my truck.










A fresh spread of salt and 10 minutes later its already blacktop. We picked up this lot a couple storms ago because the other guy was doing a bad job. He didnt plow curb to curb like we do and he also puts snow in handicap spots. So that is why the snow is so far off the curbs.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Im getting the rest uploaded. Ill post them as they complete!


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice pictures man! We had the exact same storm pattern you guys had


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice vids, looks like you guys got hit pretty good, send some snow my way you guys need a break


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

No pics of that stupid little island? lol


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

WilliamOak;952085 said:


> No pics of that stupid little island? lol


Ill get some for ya next time. It will looks nice with tire marks ran across it.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

It needs a sign or something saying "hey, you in the silver truck... I'm here but you dont know that so you're just gonna drive right over me causing a bunch of bouncing and noise and embarrassment.... Just warning you".
^that would have helped...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice videos Doug. Keep them coming.


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Doug
Where are those lots at especially the one you picked up----I might know of the company who was plowing it?? That was a good storm plowed some lots two or three times due to events going on at the businesses. Good videos also


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

up in kenosha wi we got about a foot more in some places because of the drifts. lake affect and wind were the main factors. otherwise thursday was light snow the night was another story. got 3 hours of sleep and then had to go to school


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

*nice videos*

same here I worked about 2 1/2 days too 1 1/2 hr of sleep. Good storm, can't wait for the next one. Where are you plowing at? I think I know where


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pics and vids and nice work to


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great vids and pics doug....you do very nice work. The mounds are def huge


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great Videos and pics! Glad to see you have plenty of work! Good luck and keep them coming!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks Yalls!

Im gonna miss it...........


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

great pics


----------

